# Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?



## quink (19. Mai 2006)

Bestandene Fischerprüfung, und bezahlte Marke von der Stadt sind vorhanden.
Da aber der örtlichliche Angelverein alle Weiher und Fußabschnitte unter Kontrolle hat und eine Mitgliedschaft dort nicht möglich ist (die verkaufen nur Tageskarten für 10 euro pro Tag!!! - Persöhnlich finde ich das eine Schweinerei und miese Abzocke von diesem Angelverein), halt die Frage wo man grundsätzlich ohne so eine Gewässerkarte bzw. Tageskarte angeln gehen kann. Selbst bei der Stadt wußten die das nicht.

Darf man am/im Meer angeln ohne Gewässerkarte bzw. Tageskarte 
Wie sieht das größeren Flüssen aus (Rhein, Mosel, Donau,..) die gehören ja wohl keinem, also laut gesetz herrenlos und man dürfte theoretisch dort so angeln..
Was ist mit dem Dorfteich, der nicht unter den gierigen Kontrollhänden des Angelvereins steht oder kleineren Nebenflüssen die auch bei "Gebieten" beim Angelverein nicht verzeichnet sind ?

Und wie sieht das gesetzlich aus wenn man dort angelt wo der Angelvein sein "gebiet" hat ohne Gewässer und ohne Tageskarte ?
Wilderei ist es schon mal ganz klar nicht, Diebstahl wäre es wenn der Teichbesitzer laut Gesetz die Fische jederzeit an sich nehmen kann, was in einem größeren Teich als einem gartenteich schwer sein dürfte..
Und Flüsse sind strenggenommen auch wenn der Angelverin die Aufsicht und Hege übernimmt - herrenlos!!!
Was geschieht bei Privatteichen wenn man ohne Gewässerkarte/tageskarte erwischt wird, gibts ne Ordungsstrafe ala Knöllchen von 10 Euro ?


----------



## dorschhai (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Jaja diese böööösen Halsabschneidervereine, die die Gewässer besetzen und füs Beangeln dann noch Geld verlangen. Sowas aber auch..... #d#q

Nix ist Herrenlos, da muss man sich eben mal erkundigen, die Gemeindeverwaltung / Rathaus weiß so etwas.


----------



## Stefan6 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Schauste mal da : http://www.anglerunion-jena.de/html/body_fischwilderei.html 

Schwarzangeln wird mit empfindlichen Geldbußen bestraft.


*Fischwilderei*

Strafgesetzbuch
§ 293 Fischwilderei
Wer unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts

  1. fischt oder
  2. eine Sache, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegt, sich oder einem Dritten zueignet, beschädigt oder zerstört,

wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.  
Quelle Wikipedia


----------



## quink (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



> Nix ist Herrenlos


 
Leider falsch, auch wenn diese Aussage noch zig mal wiederholt wird. Egal was üblicherweise "Brauch" ist, Grundlage ist immer noch das Gesetz.
Die Abgrenzung zwischen Herrenlosigkeit und Eigentum ist im Einzelfall zu
prüfen und sicherlich manchmal schwer abzugrenzen. Es ist zu beurteilen, ob
man der Fische jederzeit habhaft werden könnte. In einem Gartenteich ist das
zweifellos der Fall, im Großen Plöner See aber nicht - demnach Herrenlos!!! |supergri




> Schwarzangeln wird mit empfindlichen Geldbußen bestraft


Ich nehme mal an du sprichst von Privatteichen (bei allem anderen bleibt noch zu klären inwieweit es "schwarzes Angeln" ist).
Und da ihr Angler überall von "empfindlichen Geldstrafen" redet, kannst du mir sicher auch den passenden Gesetzestext zeigen. Obwohl ich denke das du den gar nicht finden wirst, da ein Angeln ohne Gewässerkarte bzw. Tageskarte nur eine Ordungsstrafe wie ein Knöllchen ist...

Hier der §293 StGB:
*§ 293*
*Fischwilderei*
Wer unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts 
1.fischt oder 2.eine Sache, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegt, sich oder einem Dritten zueignet, beschädigt oder zerstört,wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. 


Da steht *fremden Fischereirechts* was klar für Privatbeseitzteiche/Privatgewässer steht

Und das *Fischereiausübungsrecht* worüber noch gesprochen ist bezieht sich auf das Fischereigesetz (FischG), Absatz 3. Hier ist gergelt über Pachten von Gewässern oder das fischen bei Überflutung.

Zusammenfassend:
Der §293 sagt gar nix darüber aus wenn man Teichen/Füssen/Gewässern angelt die NICHT im Privatbeseitz sind oder gepachtet wurden. Somit steht mal meine Vermutung weiter im Raum das ein angeln an Gewässern/Seen/Flüssen die nicht privat und nicht gepachtet sind das anelgn, so fern man eine Fischereiprüfung und die Stadtmarke hat FREI ist..


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Freie gewässer die du ganz ohne Tageskarte befischen darfst gibts nur wenige .
Die deutsche Nordsee , sowie die Ostsee in Schleswig Holstein .
Außerdem noch jede Menge Gewässer in hamburg .

10 € für ne Tageskarte find ich durchaus gerechtfertigt , wenn es sich um schöne , gepflegte Gewässer mit gutem Fischbestand handelt .
Du kannst ja in den verein beitreten , dann kommst denk ich mal um einiges günstiger weg .

Rhein, Mosel, Donau sind allesamt verpachtet .
Für den gesamten Rhein in NRW kostet ne jahreskarte aber nur 30 € , ist also nicht allzu teuer .
Denke mal bei mosel und Donau wird es ähnlich sein .

Auch der Dorfteich , oder die kleinen nebenflüsse gehören irgendwem . Entweder nem verein , ner Privatperson oder der jewailigen Gemeinde .

Ohne Tageskarte zu Fischen ist eindeutig Wilderei und Fischdiebstahl !
Das kann dich im Höchstfall deine Angelausrüstung sowie den Schein kosten , und ne Geldstrafe wird auch noch dazukommen ...

Aber guck doch mal bei http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/ ganz links unten auf der Seite ist ein recht ausführliches Gewässerverzeichnis , vielleicht findest du da was in deiner nähe !


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



			
				quink schrieb:
			
		

> Leider falsch, auch wenn diese Aussage noch zig mal wiederholt wird. Egal was üblicherweise "Brauch" ist, Grundlage ist immer noch das Gesetz.
> Die Abgrenzung zwischen Herrenlosigkeit und Eigentum ist im Einzelfall zu
> prüfen und sicherlich manchmal schwer abzugrenzen. Es ist zu beurteilen, ob
> man der Fische jederzeit habhaft werden könnte. In einem Gartenteich ist das
> zweifellos der Fall, im Großen Plöner See aber nicht - demnach Herrenlos!!! |supergri



Erzähl das ma dem Fischereiaufseher , wenn er dich beim schwarzangeln erwischt :q


Wo wohnst du denn überhaupt , vielleicht kann dir ja auch hier jemand n paar Gewässertips geben ...


----------



## dorschhai (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Trotzdem benötigst du für den See Gewässerkarten, gell?
Selbst riesige Areale wie die Müritz sind Kostenpflichtig. Und das ist auch gut so, denn sonst wären zig Gewässer bei dem momentanen Beangelungsdruck und der Gierigkeit einiger Angler leer.


----------



## dorschhai (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> 10 € für ne Tageskarte find ich durchaus gerechtfertigt , wenn es sich um schöne , gepflegte Gewässer mit gutem Fischbestand handelt .
> Du kannst ja in den verein beitreten , dann kommst denk ich mal um einiges günstiger weg .



Richtig, an den 10 € sehe ich auch nicht als Problem ab, wenn es ein schönes Gewässer ist. An gepflegten Put & Take Gewässern zahle ich weit mehr für einen Tag.


----------



## Stefan6 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischwilderei


----------



## quink (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Ich sammel mal eure Aussagen und versuch drauf zu antworten



> Freie gewässer die du ganz ohne Tageskarte befischen darfst gibts nur wenige .
> Die deutsche Nordsee , sowie die Ostsee in Schleswig Holstein .
> Außerdem noch jede Menge Gewässer in hamburg .


Dürfte klar sein da die Nord- Ostsee rechtlich herrenlos ist..



> Du kannst ja in den verein beitreten , dann kommst denk ich mal um einiges günstiger weg


Wie ich schon schrieb geht das nicht weil die keine neuen aufnehmen, und nur Tageskarten verschachern..



> Auch der Dorfteich , oder die kleinen nebenflüsse gehören irgendwem . Entweder nem verein , ner Privatperson oder der jewailigen Gemeinde .


Also dem Verein gehört erst mal rechtlich keine Liegenschaften, sie pachten, hegen, pflegen - mehr aber nicht.
Wenn Teich auf Privatgrundstück is klar dann Privatteich von Bauer Hinterhöfer..
Gemeinde als Besitzer ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, trotzdem würde das heißen das ich mit Fischereiprüfung und Marke der Stadt da angeln darf..



> Ohne Tageskarte zu Fischen ist eindeutig Wilderei und Fischdiebstahl !


Noch lang nicht, auch kannst du es noch hundertmal wiederholen, es wird trotzdem nicht Recht nach dem Gesetz (siehe oben)



> Das kann dich im Höchstfall deine Angelausrüstung sowie den Schein kosten , und ne Geldstrafe wird auch noch dazukommen ...


Den Gesetztestext zeig mir mal wo die Beschlagnahmung der Angelausrüstung drin steht



> Erzähl das ma dem Fischereiaufseher , wenn er dich beim schwarzangeln erwischt


Dem muß ich gar nix erzählen da ich nach deutschem recht nicht meine Unschuld beweisen muß sonder ER mir meine Schuld



> Trotzdem benötigst du für den See Gewässerkarten, gell?
> Selbst riesige Areale wie die Müritz sind Kostenpflichtig. Und das ist auch gut so


Das gut oder schlecht lassen wir mal aus der Diskussion raus. Fakt ist doch falls der See/Gewässer nicht Privateigentum sind brauch man keine Tages- oder Gewässerkarte. Rechtlich könnten die am See auch Tageskarten verkaufen um die Seeluft zu atmen, deine private Sache ob du dir sowas kaufst-rechtlich brauchen tust sie aber nicht



> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischwilderei


Oben bitte lesen, was ich zum §293 schrieb


----------



## dorschhai (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Ich sag mal so: für einen "Jungangler" führst du dich hier ziemlich besserwisserisch auf.

Du meinst also das man gar keine karten kaufen muss? Ich wünsche dir das du mal an die richtigen Leute gerätst, bei denen du dann versuchen kannst, sie mit deinen Argumenten zu beeindrucken. 

Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil.


----------



## quink (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



> Ich sag mal so: für einen "Jungangler" führst du dich hier ziemlich besserwisserisch auf.


 
Sorry wollte eure Gebräuche und Sitten nicht aufmischen...
Nicht das ich noch Schuld bin wenn dem einen oder anderen dadurch ganze Welten einstürzen |supergri



> Ich wünsche dir das du mal an die richtigen Leute gerätst, bei denen du dann versuchen kannst, sie mit deinen Argumenten zu beeindrucken.


Deine Wünsche sind zwar nicht gerade nett, trotzdem würde ich mit denen und mit Hilfe des StGB schon fertig..


----------



## esox_105 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

... Schlauberger ...


----------



## honeybee (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

@quink

Du erwartest hier Hilfe oder stellst Fragen, die Dir beantwortet werden und Du bringst nur Gegenargumente etc.#d

Wenn Du deiner Sache so sicher bist, und dem scheint so, dann geh halt angeln wo Du willst.


----------



## Stefan6 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Ich frag mich gerade,wieso er überhaupt nen Schein gemacht hat,wenn er so oder so Schwarzangeln geht.#d


----------



## dorschhai (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



			
				quink schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Wünsche sind zwar nicht gerade nett, trotzdem würde ich mit denen und mit Hilfe des StGB schon fertig..



Meine Wünsche für dich beziehen sich auf genau das, was du die ganze Zeit schreibst. Dinge wie "Kartenkauf ab sofort überflüssig", so kommt es rüber. Und ich glaube nicht das du da Recht bekommst......


----------



## bennie (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Glaubst du wirklich dass wenn du jemandem mit nem Messer angreifst oder verletzt, du dein Messer bahalten darfst?   

Und vergiss mal schnell die Illusion von kostenlosem Fischen an zig Gewässern in deiner Nähe... ein Verein ist die beste Lösung wenn man einigermaßen günstig angeln möchte und nicht den Zwang haben will, für seine 10€ das bestmögliche Ergebnis zu erzielen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

1. Für die Ostsee  in MV brauchst auch ne Karte ...
2. Das ist ärgerlich , würd mich schonmal in die Warteliste eintragen (falls vorhanden)
3. Gibt genug Gemeinden die im besitz von gewässern sind , auch hier musst du ne extra Karte kaufen !
4. Ist ja schön was du in die Gesetzte reininterpretierst ...
Dann frage ich mich nur warum 100000de von Anglern hier in Deutschland so dumm sind und brav ihre tageskarten kaufen .
5.Ein Strafantrag ist gemäß § 294 StGB erforderlich. Ferner können Angeln und andere Fischereigeräte nach § 295 StGB eingezogen werden.
6. Der Aufseher beweist dir deine Schuld indem er dich beim schwarzangeln erwischt ... Nem Richter wird es ausreichen ...
7. Die Seen sind verpachtet ,  "gehören" also jemanden ...
8 . siehe oben ...

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen : geh doch schwarzangeln und find selbst raus ob und wie du bestraft wirst  =)


----------



## quink (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



> Du erwartest hier Hilfe oder stellst Fragen, die Dir beantwortet werden und Du bringst nur Gegenargumente etc


 
Da sind wohl Mißverständnisse, mir geht es einzig und allein darum was es nach deutschem Recht ist. Was ich hinterher mache steht auf einem ganz anderem Blatt.
Persöhnlich vermute ich das dieses seit Jahren "eingebürgerte" Verhalten gar nicht Rechtmäßig ist.
Privatseen/Privatteiche/Privatgewässer alles ok, maxmimal droht der §293 (obwohl ich vermute das da nur ne Ordnungsstrafe hinterher kommt, wenn man da mit 1 oder 2 Fischen erwischt wird).

Das interessante ist aber halt das man in Deutschland an Flüssen (grundsätzlich herrenlos), am Meer (ebenfalls herrenlos) mit einer bestanden Fischereiprüfung angeln dürfte.
Auf Teichen, Seen usw. muß man zusätzlich die Stadtmarke der entsprechenden Stadt haben (Privatseen/Privatteiche wären nicht erlaubt, da §293)




> Glaubst du wirklich dass wenn du jemandem mit nem Messer angreifst oder verletzt, du dein Messer bahalten darfst?


In diesem Fall wurde das Messer bei/mit einer Straftat benutzt. Zur Aufklärung (Spurensicherung) wird das Messer beschlagnahmt. Jeder Messermörder hätte das Recht danach sein Messer wieder zu bekommen.
Also Straftaten nach StGB, leider ist "Schwarzes angeln" auf Nicht-Privatbesitzt keine Straftat..



> Für die Ostsee in MV brauchst auch ne Karte


Wenn in MV mal ein Angler Anwalt sein sollte und dagegen (gegen diese Sitte) vor Gericht ziehen würde, wäre das in MV an der Ostsee erlaubt-da Ostsee herrenlos



> Dann frage ich mich nur warum 100000de von Anglern hier in Deutschland so dumm sind und brav ihre tageskarten kaufen .


Wie Lemminge, einer läuft vor alle alufen brav nach. Bis so ne Hemoride im Arsch wie kommt und sich Gedanken macht und dumme Fragen stellt..



> Die Seen sind verpachtet , "gehören" also jemanden


Alles was verpachtet ist, ok akzeptiert, aber gehen tuts eben um die Flüsse und die Seen/Bäche/Weiher die herrenlos sind


----------



## BigEarn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Hört sich an wie der typische Erstsemester Jurist der jetzt mal allen zeigen will, was er schon drauf hat :q


----------



## Stefan21j (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Klamotten ausziehe und laut rufe "Freie Liebe für alle"
Was das mit dem Trööt zu tun hat?
Hmm naja das is doch was hier proklamiert wird von dem Eröffnungsredner.....
Oda?
Also geh doch einfach mal zum Katasteramt deines Vertrauens und schaue nach wieviele Gewässer in deiner Umgebung auf nem Grundstück liegen die keinem gehören. Bau dann da dein Zelt deine Liege und deine Ruten auf und fang an zu angeln.
Wenn du fängst, Respekt! Dann sag mir Bescheid ich komme vorbei.
Wenn du so einen herrenlosen Teich nicht findest... huch....
Und zum Thema "nur gepachtet" 
Also laut deutscher Rechtssprechung in meine Freie Übersetzung...wo eine Verpachtung da ein Eigentümer. Also auch nix mal eben so einfach dran setzen und los geht es.
Die Fische die dort besetzt werden...hegemassnahmen...vielelicht noch der ein oder andere Grillplatz am Weiher werden natürlich alle kostenlos aufgestellt weil die Leute es gut mit uns Anglern meinen. Deswegen sind Tageskarten zu bezahlen ja wirklich sinnlos.

Und zum Thema Jagd...Dort wo ich jagen will, brauch ich doch auch entweder ein Jagdrecht oder folge einer Einladung und bekomme so ein Jagdrecht auf Zeit. Oder verstehe ich das falsch?



Also es is kein Angriff gegen dich lieber Trööteröffner, aber wenn 20 Mann sagen die jahrelang ihren Schein haben, daher einige Gewässer kennen...die Preise dort kennen und diese Problematik mit den Tageskarten etc. kennen, das du nicht ganz richtig liegst, dann hör doch vielleicht einfach mal drauf und glaub nicht weil du zwei Strafrechtvorlesungen besucht hast, das du die Erde wieder zur Scheibe machen kannst.

Und was ein Fischereiaufseher alles kann wird er dir dann zeigen...Selbst ich habe das Recht dich kurzfristig festzuhalten bis die Polizei kommt. Hmm und wenn du ihm doof kommst, dann kannst du dich mit den grün weissen auseinander setzen. Haben hier genug Aufseher nicht lange fackeln und garnicht diskutieren..


So What...

Stefan


----------



## detimmerlued (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Ein typischer Klugschieter, der alles diskutieren muss |uhoh: :q :q 
nimms nicht persönlich
Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Stefan6 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Zitat

Das interessante ist aber halt das man in Deutschland an Flüssen (grundsätzlich herrenlos), am Meer (ebenfalls herrenlos) mit einer bestanden Fischereiprüfung angeln dürfte.


Wo sind Flüsse herrenlos?? 
Gibt reichlich Flüsse die Verpachtungen unterliegen,das vergiß mal #d


----------



## Chani04 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Wann hast Du Deine Prüfung gemacht???

Hmmm hast Du da gelernt oder nur geraten???

Im Übrigen definitiv nur Jungangler im Sinne von grade Angelprüfung gemacht, denke das Du mindestens Älter bist als ich.....

Deine Gesetze werden Dir nicht viel weiter helfen.
Gehst Du wo Angeln ohne Karte musst Du mit den Konsequenzen rechnen, so einfach....

Das heist Anzeige wegen Wilderei und Schwarzangeln und ggf wenn Du dem Kontrolleur genauso kommst wie hier definitiv Takle weg und ich denke das man dir die Prüfung absprechen wird.

Und nun geh Angeln Kauf Dir für die 10 Euro was schönes und Ruhe ist....

Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Chani04 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



			
				Stefan21j schrieb:
			
		

> Klamotten ausziehe und laut rufe "Freie Liebe für alle"
> Was das mit dem Trööt zu tun hat?
> Hmm naja das is doch was hier proklamiert wird von dem Eröffnungsredner.....
> Oda?
> ...




Schatzi hat gesprochen fg

Ich hatte nicht die Lust so Lang zu schreiben fg

Gruß


----------



## quink (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Schade das nur noch Beleidigungen kommen anstatt das man sachlich drüber diskutieren kann (Beleidigungen folgen immer wenn man keine Argumnete mehr hat), so lassen wir es halt und ich poste zu diesem Thema nix mehr..

Abschließend noch:


> Und zum Thema Jagd...Dort wo ich jagen will, brauch ich doch auch entweder ein Jagdrecht oder folge einer Einladung und bekomme so ein Jagdrecht auf Zeit. Oder verstehe ich das falsch?


Mit Jägerprüfung darf man jagen, auf privaten (bewaldeten) Gebieten jagen (hier gibts Vorschriften, da nicht in jedem privaten bewaldeten Gebiet gejagt werden kann).
Das Jagdrecht wurde in der Vergangenheit durch einige Gerichtsurteile "aus der Bahn" geworfen, in Bezug jagen in staatlichen Wäldern was ebenso eine Grauzone ist wie hier bei angeln in Flüssen (die übrigens alle staatlich sind bzw. genau genommen herrenlos). Daher kam ich ja darauf und stellte hier die Fragen, aber sachlich geht das hier leider wohl nicht..


----------



## Stefan21j (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



			
				quink schrieb:
			
		

> Das interessante ist aber halt das man in Deutschland an Flüssen (grundsätzlich herrenlos), am Meer (ebenfalls herrenlos) mit einer bestanden Fischereiprüfung angeln dürfte.
> Auf Teichen, Seen usw. muß man zusätzlich die Stadtmarke der entsprechenden Stadt haben (Privatseen/Privatteiche wären nicht erlaubt, da §293)


 
Dann sind wir deutschen Echt bekloppt. Wenn die Flüsse niemandem gehören, warum werden sie dann bewirtschaftet und gepflegt? Warum zahlen wir dafür Steuergelder? Heisst das dann wenn der Fluss niemandem gehört das es ein Rechtsfreier Raum ist? Kann ich tun und machen was ich will? Warum brauch ich dann einen Führerschein auf dem Rhein? Wozu zahl ich im Hafen fürs Boot...gehört ja niemandem.
Wozu haben wir dann ein Schifffahrtsamt?
Alles sinnlos... das gehört ja niemandem. Ich bringe auf dem Rhein jemand um und komme davon ....is alles erlaubt gehört ja neimandem... Klasse Idee


----------



## Stefan21j (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



			
				quink schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das nur noch Beleidigungen kommen anstatt das man sachlich drüber diskutieren kann (Beleidigungen folgen immer wenn man keine Argumnete mehr hat), so lassen wir es halt und ich poste zu diesem Thema nix mehr..


 
Wo sind beleidigungen?


----------



## bennie (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

herrlicher Fred 

ich liebe Leute die Fragen stellen und dann auf jede Antwort mit einem Kontra reagieren und sich einfach nicht belehren lassen wollen...


----------



## quink (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

@stefan
einfach mal obere Postings lesen:


> Die Abgrenzung zwischen Herrenlosigkeit und Eigentum ist im Einzelfall zu
> prüfen und sicherlich manchmal schwer abzugrenzen. Es ist zu beurteilen, ob
> man der Fische jederzeit habhaft werden könnte. In einem Gartenteich ist das
> zweifellos der Fall, im Großen Plöner See aber nicht - demnach Herrenlos!!!


Herrenlos bezieht sich auf die Fische darin, und nicht auf die Staatsgrenze.

So endgültig letztes Posting von mir hier zu diesem Thema, cu


----------



## Stefan21j (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



			
				quink schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das nur noch Beleidigungen kommen anstatt das man sachlich drüber diskutieren kann (Beleidigungen folgen immer wenn man keine Argumnete mehr hat), so lassen wir es halt und ich poste zu diesem Thema nix mehr..
> 
> Abschließend noch:
> 
> ...


 

So aber nicht auf jedem privaten Gelände darfst auch du jagen!
Wenn ich dich in meinem Wald mit nem Gewehr sehen würde, unter uns zwei....da ich dich ja nun "kenne" mach ich es kurz und schmerzlos....
Meine Aussage würde dann heissen... Herr Polizeiobermeister...Er hielt sein Gewehr auf der Pirsch nach oben so das ich es für ein Geweih hielt.
Ich setzte an, zielt und er fiel um. Leider ist mir mein Irrtum erst aufgefallen als ich näher kam. Aber wie sollte ich auch drauf kommen, da ja sonst hier niemand jagen darf. Ich habe nicht mit einem Wilderer gerechnet"


----------



## Stefan6 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

@ Rechtsverdreher

Viel Spaß beim erwischen lassen,hoffe es wird ein richtig teurer Spaß|supergri


----------



## bennie (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Und das noch nicht mal gekaufte Tackle biste dann garantiert los


----------



## Stefan21j (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Herzallerliebster quink.
Wenn mir ein Fisch zuläuft der Herrenlos ist, werd ich ihm das nächste mal ins Tierheim bringen, und die rechtliche Zeitspanne abwarten bis er mir gehört. 
Vielleicht hast du allerdings mal mitbekommen das es auch in großen Flüssen Besatzmassnahmen gibt. Denn das is ja ein Teil des Geldes das ich für die Jahreskarte am Rhein zahle. Und im Rhein wird sehr gut besetzt. Zwar nicht vor deinen Augen wie am Forellenpuff aber ich habe durch Zufall mal die Zahlen 2004 gesehen. Für unseren Rheinabschnitt hier.
Also hmm leider haben die Fische weder eine Ohrmarke noch einen Peilsender und ausserdem sind die noch so frivol sich zu paaren und wem gehört dann der Fische? Und die Kinder des Fisches? und die Kindeskinder? Meines Wissens nach dem der sie eingesetzt hat. Also zahl ich brav meine Karte und brauch mir keine Sorgen machen das auch 2027 noch genug Fisch da is. Denn es gibt genug die meinen nicht zahlen zu müssen und jeden noch so kleinen Fisch mitzunehmen.

So what

Stefan


----------



## Stefan21j (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Ich habe weder Jagdschein noch Grundstück.
Ich sitze einfach nur noch hier und lache.
Mein Polizeiliches Führungszeugnis is einwandfrei und Waffen sind dinge die nicht sein müssen. 
Drum reden wir ja hier und ich schlag nicht auf den MOnitor ein *lach

Aber sowas kann man nur noch mit Ironie hinnehmen


----------



## AndreZ (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



			
				Stefan21j schrieb:
			
		

> Herzallerliebster quink.
> Wenn mir ein Fisch zuläuft der Herrenlos ist, werd ich ihm das nächste mal ins Tierheim bringen, und die rechtliche Zeitspanne abwarten bis er mir gehört.
> Vielleicht hast du allerdings mal mitbekommen das es auch in großen Flüssen Besatzmassnahmen gibt. Denn das is ja ein Teil des Geldes das ich für die Jahreskarte am Rhein zahle. Und im Rhein wird sehr gut besetzt. Zwar nicht vor deinen Augen wie am Forellenpuff aber ich habe durch Zufall mal die Zahlen 2004 gesehen. Für unseren Rheinabschnitt hier.
> Also hmm leider haben die Fische weder eine Ohrmarke noch einen Peilsender und ausserdem sind die noch so frivol sich zu paaren und wem gehört dann der Fische? Und die Kinder des Fisches? und die Kindeskinder? Meines Wissens nach dem der sie eingesetzt hat. Also zahl ich brav meine Karte und brauch mir keine Sorgen machen das auch 2027 noch genug Fisch da is. Denn es gibt genug die meinen nicht zahlen zu müssen und jeden noch so kleinen Fisch mitzunehmen.
> ...


 
Allerfeinste Sahne #6 #6 #6 #6 
|good: Stefan

Du hast recht. Fische fangen wollen ohne dafür bezahlen, davon gibt es einige.
Ich kaufe mir brav meine Jahreskarte für eine Talsperre für 65 € (ist ja nicht wirklich viel Geld für ein ganzes Jahr) und weiß das man mit meinem Anteil das Gewässer besetzt und pflegt. So lehne ich mich zufriiiiiiieeeeden und glüüüüüücklich zurück und kann in Ruhe und Zufriedenheit angeln.:q 

Gruß
AndreZ


----------



## Noob-Flyer (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/wirueberuns/wirueberuns.html

Und denkt mal dran, dass es noch mehr gibt als BGB und StGB. Vielleicht lesen wir hier auch bald nur nichts mehr, weil es dort wo unser "Experte" dann sitzt kei n Internet mehr gibt#q


----------



## NorbertF (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Sehr interessante Diskussion, ich bin erstaunt dass es die nicht schon früher gab und viel massiver.
Noch dazu von einem (angeblichen) Jungangler angeregt.
Grossen Respekt, wenigstens mal jemand der mitdenkt. Ich hätte das eher von älteren erwartet aber die sind schon so verseucht, da geht nix mehr. Dabei wars in deren Jugend doch mal anders...

In der Tat stellt sich die Frage: mit welchem Recht verkauft uns der Staat einen Fischereierlaubnisschein? Wenn er gleichzeitig alle Gewässer verpachtet?
In der Tat ist das rechtlich sehr bedenklich und reine Abzocke. Und mehr nicht. All eure Argumente von wegen Befischungsdruck etc. sind reines blabla. In anderen Ländern herrschen auch andere Sitten, zB in Frankreich kaufst du dir auch eine Karte von der Regierung und dann kannst du an den öffentlichen Gewässern fischen, die werden nicht verpachtet.
Die Karte für den gesamten Rhein und das gesamte Elsass kostet 70 Euro im Jahr. Davon wird Besatz gekauft und die Einhaltung der Verordnungen kontrolliert. Das reicht.
Es ist ein absolutes Unding was bei uns läuft, der Bürger wird systematisch von der Natur abgeschnitten. An der Nordsee kannst du fast nirgends ans Ufer, sie ist eingezäunt und es wird Eintritt verlangt. Keiner regt sich drüber auf, es wird brav in Kauf genommen.
Hier meldet sich mal jemand zu Wort und die Reaktionen die kommen sind alle gegen ihn. Ihr seid mir mal glückliche Gefangene...das Gehirnwäsche Konzept scheint zu funktionieren.
Denkt mal drüber nach....

Norbert


----------



## bennie (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

klar..... am besten noch Entnahmebeschränkungen, alle Gewässerpachtungen und Fischereirechte aufheben und los geht's ......


----------



## Noob-Flyer (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Es geht hier nicht darum, was wir denken, sondern wie die Rechtssprechung im Moment aussieht.

Mfg


----------



## NorbertF (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> klar..... am b
> esten noch Entnahmebeschränkungen, alle Gewässerpachtungen und Fischereirechte aufheben und los geht's ......



Es geht nicht um die Spielregeln, es geht darum wie der Staat Kohle abzieht.
Auch in Frankreich gibts Schonzeiten, Entnahmebeschränkungen und sonstige Gebote und Einschränkungen.
Dort kann aber jeder fischen für ein angemessenes Entgelt mit dem der Bestand gehalten werden kann.
In anderen Ländern ebenso.
Das war überhaupt nicht die Frage, sondern:
Wieso verkauft mir der Staat / das Land einen Fischereischein, der zu nichts nütze ist, weil es keine Gewässer gibt in denen ich damit angeln kann?


----------



## NorbertF (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



			
				Noob-Flyer schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht hier nicht darum, was wir denken, sondern wie die Rechtssprechung im Moment aussieht.
> 
> Mfg



Die Rechtssprechung richtet sich nach den Gesetzen. Gesetze werden von den Vertretern des Volkes gemacht.
Fühlt ihr euch bei diesen Gesetzen gut vertreten? Ich nicht.
Das muss man unseren Volksvertretern mal klarmachen. Wir brauchen andere Gesetze. Generell eigentlich weniger.


----------



## bennie (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Dann geh halt nach Frankreich 
Hier siehts nunmal anders aus... ich bin in einem Verein und finde es nicht schlimm Geld auszugeben.. diese Geiz ist geil Politik geht mir langsam echt aufn Keks...

Wie sagt mein Gerätehändler so schön? Ich will auchn Ferrari - aber für 2€!


----------



## NorbertF (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Dann geh halt nach Frankreich
> Hier siehts nunmal anders aus... ich bin in einem Verein und finde es nicht schlimm Geld auszugeben.. diese Geiz ist geil Politik geht mir langsam echt aufn Keks...
> 
> Wie sagt mein Gerätehändler so schön? Ich will auchn Ferrari - aber für 2€!



Danke ich bin bereits in Frankreich.
Du hasts immer noch nicht kapiert. Ich bin auch in 2 Angelvereinen, ich zahl da gern für.
Darum gehts nicht. Es geht um den staatlichen Fischereischein. Für den zahle ich nicht gern, weil keine Gegenleistung existiert. Nun klar?


----------



## bennie (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Sorry aber hier gings um Fischereikarten... kann nicht ahnen dass auf einmal vom Bundesfischereischein (dem blauen Lappen) gesprochen wird...  also die 5€ pro Jahr kratzen mich echt nicht


----------



## NorbertF (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

5 Euro pro Jahr? Meiner war eher bei 500 Euro für lebenslang.

Darum gings dem TE doch meiner Meinung nach. Er hat ne Prüfung abgelegt (staatlich) und dann einen Fischereischein gekauft.
Nun denkt man doch (imho zurecht): ok nun darf ich also angeln, an den Gewässern die "jedermann" gehören (herrenlos sind).
Die Annahme dass ein Meer, ein grosser Fluss / See als öffentliches Gewässer anzusehen ist ist nachvollziehbar denke ich.
Nun sind diese aber zusätzlich nochmal verpachtet. Die Öffentlichkeit ist sozusagen entrechtet an diesem öffentlichen Gewässer zu tun was beliebt.
Für einen Fischereischeininhaber also fischen nicht möglich. Nun fragt er sich doch zurecht ob das rechtlich überhaupt tragbar ist. Meiner Meinung nach hat er nämlich in der Tat Recht. Es ist und bleibt ein öffentliches Gewässer. 
Es ist schlichtweg eine Schweinerei Fischereischeine zu verkaufen mit denen man nicht fischen kann. 
Ausserdem ist es eine Schweinerei den Bürger immer mehr und mehr von öffentlichen Grundstücken / Natur auszusperren.
Irgendwann darf man dann sein Haus nicht mehr verlassen weil alles aussenrum "wem gehört" ? Ist das nicht bereits so? Warum sitzen denn die Kinder alle daheim vor Computerspielen? Was dürfen sie denn noch tun?

Das Gerede von "sind doch nur 5 Euro" und "Geiz ist geil" ist hier nicht der Punkt. Ich mag diese Mentalität auch nicht. Wer mich kennt weiss dass ich eher ein grosszügiger Mensch bin, Geld ist für mich zur Zahlungsmittel.
Es geht um ganz was anderes. Nämlich um unsere Freiheit.


----------



## Chani04 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber hier gings um Fischereikarten... kann nicht ahnen dass auf einmal vom Bundesfischereischein (dem blauen Lappen) gesprochen wird...  also die 5€ pro Jahr kratzen mich echt nicht




Oh ha was ist den hier los????
Eben noch Tageskarten nun der Bundesfischerreischein, wir kommen ja von Hölzchen aufs Stöckchen......

Ich gebe Bennie recht, die 5 Euro jucken mich auch net im Jahr....


Und im Übrigen............
Lustiger Tread immer noch....

Angel schwarz oder weis, Jagd, Bundesfischereischein Tageskarten....
Nun fehlt eigentlich noch C&R und ein schönes Frauenbild.......

Gruß
Germaine


----------



## NorbertF (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

ein schönes Frauenbild hab ich leider nicht zur Hand :q


----------



## Chani04 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> ein schönes Frauenbild hab ich leider nicht zur Hand :q





Schlagt Euch net die Köppe ein immer mit Humor nehmen 
gruß
Germaine


----------



## bennie (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Sehr lustig vor allem durch diese Unbelehrbarkeit


----------



## esox_105 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



> Die Annahme dass ein Meer, ein grosser Fluss / See als öffentliches Gewässer anzusehen ist ist nachvollziehbar denke ich.
> Nun sind diese aber zusätzlich nochmal verpachtet. Die Öffentlichkeit ist sozusagen entrechtet an diesem öffentlichen Gewässer zu tun was beliebt.


 

Eigentlich ist an solchen Gewässern nur das Fischereirecht verpachtet.


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Oh Gott,
das ist die intelligenteste Debatte, die ich zu dieser Thematik je gehört hatte: Recht ist also, was mir gefällt.#q


----------



## bennie (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

normalerweise würde ich ja sagen: "Reg dich nicht so auf, geh angeln!"

Aber bei ihm scheint mir das keine gute Idee ^^


----------



## Chani04 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> normalerweise würde ich ja sagen: "Reg dich nicht so auf, geh angeln!"
> 
> Aber bei ihm scheint mir das keine gute Idee ^^



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Stefan21j (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

kaum ne Stunde mal nicht da schon noch größerer Aufstand ohne mich!
Dabei is doch das Chaos da wo ich bin!
Also worum geht es nun? Um den Fischereischein oder um den Fischereierlaubnisschein? 
Also wenn er vor kurzem erst die Fischereischeinprüfung gemacht hat, dann sollte ihm klar sein das es nur der Nachweis ist, das er die Prüfung abgelegt hat. Btw is beim Jagdschein genau das gleiche.
Und das es ausser dem Fischereischein auch Fischereierlaubnisscheine gibt. Ob wir es wollen oder nicht. Es ist nunmal so.
Ich habe meinen Jahresschein für den Rhein an die Rheinfischereigenosschenschaft gezahlt. Soweit ich weiss steckt da nicht der Staat hinter. 
Meinen 5-Jahresfischereischein habe ich an den Staat gezahlt. Und damit wird ja auch unter anderem mein Hobby finanziert. Oder bauen sich Fischtreppen oder Zählwerke kostenlos einfach so ins Wasser?
Damit werden Projekte finanziert die unser Hobby unterstützen.

Wie es in Frankreich ist, mag vielleicht besser sein. Aber das ist nunmal Frankreich. Jedem dem es hier nicht passt kann gehen. Ich glaub niemand wird aufgehalten. Die Zeiten sind vorbei.
Also ich zahl nachwievor gern die Abgaben. UNd ehrlich teuer is was anderes..!


----------



## Stefan6 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Das war überhaupt nicht die Frage, sondern:
> Wieso verkauft mir der Staat / das Land einen Fischereischein, der zu nichts nütze ist, weil es keine Gewässer gibt in denen ich damit angeln kann?


 
Falsch!!!!
Es gibt hier in HH und S-H genug Gewässer,wo nur der Fischereischein/Bundesfischereischein langt.#h


----------



## TitusFox (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

hallo zusammen #h 

dann will ich auch mal meinen senf dazu geben ! ! !

da mir diese ganze "angelgeschichte" hier in deutschland eh zu suspekt ist wandere ich lieber ins ausland ab zum angeln! 

das ganze angelzubehör ist schon teuer wie sau und dann noch diese unverschämt teuren tages oder wochenkarten hier!
dann kommt noch die sportfischerrei-prüfung dazu die nicht nur ne menge zeit in anspruch nimmt sondern auch noch sehr teuer ist!
*NEIN DANKE OHNE MICH!*

in holland z.B. bezahlt man 9,50€ und kann ohne weitere kosten mit einer rute an allen binnengewässern (beruflich genutzte gewässer) angeln.....und das das ganze jahr durch!!!
holt man sich dort eine wochenkarte für den preis einer tageskarte bei uns kann man sogar mit 2 angeln angeln!#6 

in deutschland ist angeln kein hobby sondern luxus....glaube hier läuft irgendwas falsch 

mfg T.F.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Tja denn fahr doch nach holland zum Angeln ...
Davon mal ganz ab gibts hier auch genug gewässer die nicht allzuviel kosten , man muss sich halt nur n bisschen umhören ...

Ich befische z.b. n schönes Gewässer mit massig Hechten , Karpfen und Schleien wo die Wochenkarte nur 5 € kostet . Trotzdem treff ich dort nur sehr selten andere Angler ...


----------



## TitusFox (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

5€ für eine wochenkarte?#d 

für 5 euro darfst du dir hier mit glück mal eine *TAGESKARTE* anschauen#t 

wie auch immer......mein kumpell und ich wir fahren da hin weil es für uns einfach mehr sinn macht!

ps.: keine sorge die deutsche staatskasse geht bei dem vorhaben fremdangeln zu gehen ja auch net leer aus....wir müssen ja den sprit bis in die niederlande bezahlen:q


----------



## Franky (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo angeln OHNE Gewässerkarte ?*

Nun... Da der Faden hier völlig verlustig ging und das eigentliche Thema total verfranst ist, hänge ich einmal ein kleines Schlößchen hier hin. 
Was sollen unsere Jungangler denn denken - zumal der Fragesteller sich nach eigenen Angaben aus der Diskussion verabschiedet hat.


----------

